# Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.



## kuhnikuehnast (6. August 2014)

Hi!
Ich würde mich gern mal an der Friedfischangelei versuchen. Bisher habe ich Erfahrungen am Forellenteich und ein wenig beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht/Barsch gemacht.

Wenn ich im Internet aber nach den Besten Montagen für Friedfische suche, finde ich immer nur Anleitungen, wie ich die kapitalsten Tiere rausbekomme. Meine Intention des Angelns besteht aber nicht darin, ein schönes Tier zu fangen, zu fotografieren und dann wieder auszusetzen... Ich würde viel lieber Fische in "Speisegröße" fangen die ich dann auch gleich essen kann.  (ist für mich ja der eigentliche Grund des Angelns: Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen für die Pfanne)

Mir wiederstrebt auch irgendwie, tagelang im Vorfeld zum Angelplatz zu fahren um anzufüttern (zumal das ja auch nicht unbedingt überall erlaubt ist).

Deshalb mal meine Frage:

Wenn ich Friedfische für die Pfanne fangen will, welche Methoden würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Gewässermäßig dachte ich evtl. an Seen oder Fluss. 
Mit nur Pose, Made dran ist das ja sicher auch möglich, aber gerade als Anfänger möchte man ja schon "schnell" mal n Biss bekommen, was ja bei so einfachem Ansitzen bestimmt nicht unbedingt immer klappt...?

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!
lg Kuhni


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*

Du kannst durch einige Tage Anfüttern deine Fangchancen berträchtig steigern. Man muss ja nicht übertreiben und eimerweise Futter verklappen, wie es die Karpfenangler gerne tun.
Ich empfehle gekochten Weizen dafür.
An meinem Gewässer, einem an sich fischreichen Baggersee, hatte ich am letzten Wochenende z.B. richtig Probleme ein paar Köfis zu fangen und da bin ich auch auf Stellen ausgewichen, von denen ich weiß, dass dort Kollegen regelmäßig füttern!
Auf die Größe der sich an den Futterstellen versammelnden Weißfischen, eventuell auch Karpfen und Schleien, hast du natürlich keinen Einfluß.
Und wenn du es unbedingt ohne Futter versuchen willst, dann probier dies aus, mit etwas Glück und einer guten Platzwahl wirst du so auch Fische fangen, nur eben nicht so zuverlässig, wie an einer über längeren Zeitraum gefütterten Stelle!

Nachtrag: Wenn du Weißfische für die Pfanne willst, dann solltest du auch die Jahreszeit etwas berücksichtigen.
So ist es an meinem Gewässer so, dass die Weißfische, zumindest Rotaugen und Rotfedern im Sommer nicht besonders gut schmecken.
Sie fressen dann wohl zu viele Algen, oder anderes Pflanzenmaterial.
Wenn sie dich beim Abhaken schon grün ankacken, dann schmeckt auch der Fisch entsprechend muffig.
Im Winterhalbjahr sind sie dagegen eine Delikatesse, zumal sie auch von der Größe her interessant sind, da sind zweipfünder Rotaugen normal, letzteres ist natürlich gewässerabhängig!

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich finde es gut, dass du von vorneherein mit Verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser gehst, dass wird leider immer mehr zur Ausnahme, denn die perversen Photoshopangler nehmen langsam überhand!


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich finde es gut, dass du von vorneherein mit Verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser gehst, dass wird leider immer mehr zur Ausnahme, denn die perversen Photoshopangler nehmen langsam überhand!



Genau das ist das Problem... Über das Angeln im Forellenteich (das ja noch so gut wie ausschließlich der Verwertung dient ;-) ) gibt es unzählige Anleitungen und Tipps für Montagen, Köder etc...

Genau so etwas vermisse ich beim Angeln auf Friedfische! Man findet Anleitungen um kapitale Fische zu fangen zu Hauf! Ich möchte aber meinen Fisch für die Pfanne fangen und außer "Made an Pose" fällt mir dazu nicht so viel ein... Habt Ihr dazu Tipps (evtl. Internetseiten mit Erklärungen / Zeichnungen / pro contra)

lg Kuhni

ps. bez. des Anfütterns weiß ich wirklich nicht, ob das hier in der Gegend erlaubt ist... (Auch hab ich kein Ahnung, wie ich das ohne Boot machen soll :-D )


----------



## DerEik (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*

Ich schleiche mich hier mal als Mitleser ein.
 Auch ich bin erst seit diesem Jahr aktiv beim Angeln dabei. Bislang allerdings ausschließlich mit der Spinnrute auf Hecht und Barsch unterwegs. Vom Friedfischangeln habe ich gar keine Ahnung. Mir gefällt auch das mit dem Anfüttern gar nicht weil ich so froh bin wenn ich so zwischendurch mal ans Wasser komme ohne groß was vorbereiten zu müssen und direkt loslegen kann. Ich teile den Gedanken keine kapitalen Exemplare an den Haken zu bekommen sondern vernünftige 'Portionsgrößen' zum Verwerten.

 Ich hoffe daher dass hier noch ein paar Infos für Montagen und andere Tipps kommen! 

 Viele Grüße vom Eik


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*



> und außer "Made an Pose" fällt mir dazu nicht so viel ein..


Das ist auch die einfachste und daher auch beste Variante.
Als Anfänger würde ich auch stehendes Wasser bevorzugen, da brauchst du allenfalls eine Laufposenmontage, eventuell einen leichten Waggler, wenn es denn etwas weiter raus geht!
Bei flachem Gewässer ist nicht mal eine Laufpose von nöten, da geht dann auch eine zu verschiebende normale Pose.
Als Köder zunächst mal der mit dem gefüttert wurde, also Weizen, Mais, 
ansonsten noch Made, kleine Würmer, oder Stücke davon.
Hakengröße würde ich standartmäßig 0/14er wählen, eventuell auch eine Größe darüber oder darunter (0,16er/0,12er).

http://www.angler-online.de/montagen/laufposenmontage_3117.html

Bei der Laufposenmontage ist im Gegensatz zur Abbildung, darauf zu achten, dass die Pose entweder mit einem Schnurstopper, oder auch einem kleinen Schrotblei auf Abstand zum Wirbel/Karabiner gehalten wird.
Dieser Abstand sollte etwas größer sein, wie die Pose lang ist, ansonsten wird sich der Kram bei jedem Wurf verheddern!

In fließendem Gewässer würde ich allerdings aufs Feedern setzen, wobei das Futter namensgebend für die Methode ist!(geht natürlich auch im Stillwasser)
Einen Film dazu gibt es auch im Board:
http://www.anglerboard.de/videos/52...eo-auf-brassen-und-schleien-mit-method-feeder
Die Montage ist schon recht ausgefuchst, aber man braucht keinesfalls die genannten Markenprodukte, ein normales handelsübliches Feederfutter (mit Maden aufgepeppt), mit den auch weiter oben schon genannten Hakenködern tut es auch!
Ihr wollt ja keine Wettbewerbe gewinnen?

Ich hoffe mal es werden sich hier noch andere äußern, denn ich bin eigentlich nur Köfibeschaffer!

Jürgen


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*

Also ich fasse mal zusammen - für Friedfische:
- Posenmontage mit Made (z.B.)
- Feeder- Angeln (Da bin ich noch rel. planlos... Method-Feedern / normales Feedern / welche Ausrüstung wird da so in etwa benötigt?)
- Grundblei ist mir jetzt noch eingefallen... Oder ist da Feedern besser?

lg Kuhni


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*



kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem... Über das Angeln im Forellenteich (das ja noch so gut wie ausschließlich der Verwertung dient ;-) ) gibt es unzählige Anleitungen und Tipps für Montagen, Köder etc...



Wobei man darüber streiten kann, ob das viel mit Angeln zu tun hat. Das Stichwort der Perversion ist ja schon anderweitig gebracht worden. Für mich trifft das wunderbar auch auf Forellenseen zu, aber das ist nur meine Meinung und für die Frageirrelevant.

Muss es denn gleich eine augefeielte Speizialmontage sein? 
Ich mein ja nur, ich fang meine Köderfische mit Pose Schrotblei und Brot. Das ist nicht sonderlich kompliziert und funktioniert gut.


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*

Ich möchte ja nicht nur Köderfische fangen, sondern Speisefische in entsprechender Größe... Und wollte mich auch mal in die entsprechenden Methoden einlesen... Find es ja auch spannend diese dann zu perfektionieren und am Ende evtl sogar Erfolg damit zu haben (siehe letzten Sonntag am Forellenteich: während ich mit 11 Fischen nach Hause ging, sind andere komplett leer ausgegangen ) 

Lg kuhni


----------



## feederbrassen (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*



kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Also ich fasse mal zusammen - für Friedfische:
> - Posenmontage mit Made (z.B.)


Damit deckst du im Stillwasser schon fast den ganzen Bereich ab.
Musst nur Tiefe und Köder vareieren.


kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> - Feeder- Angeln (Da bin ich noch rel. planlos... Method-Feedern / normales Feedern / welche Ausrüstung wird da so in etwa benötigt?)
> - Grundblei ist mir jetzt noch eingefallen... Oder ist da Feedern besser?


Feedern ist da spezieller,kann aber den gesamten Grundangelbereich abdecken,im Still als auch im Fließwasser.Sogar in der Brandung.
Viel braucht man dafür auch nicht : Feederrute ,Rolle hast du ja bereits,Futterkörbe je nach Einsatzbereich und Futter.Rutenablage.
Fertig ,fürs erste.Wenn du dann richtig Blut geleckt hast wirds über die jahre hinweg teuerer |supergri


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*

Ist eine Feeder Montage fängiger als nur eine Pose? Was für Futterkörbe/Futter würdet ihr für den Einstieg denn empfehlen? (gerade so ne Sorglospackung um mal schnell für ein paar Stunden angeln zu gehen?)  und was für Haken/Montage/Köder für den Haken? Dann Method oder normal? ☺ Hilfe! Und was für eine Rutenauflage benötigt man da? Habe mir jetzt letztens so eine ganz einfache geholt, reicht das? (Stock mit V am Ende) 

Lg Kuhni


----------



## Killerschnauze (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*

Würd dir eine ganz simple Posenmontage vorschlagen mit 8-10er Haken.

Hakenköder auf Grund oder leicht überhalb angeboten.

Eine Rute Dosenmais mit Made, die andere mit einem halben Tauwurm als Hakenköder.

Füttern mit Dosenmais, altem Brot in Wasser aufgelöst oder Paniermehlteig mit Aromen aus der Backabteilung (Bittermandel, Vanille.....) versetzt.

Wichtig ist dass das Futter schön locker eingeworfen wird, keine großen Klumpen machen.

Feedern würd ich an deiner Stelle nicht, man fängt am See auch anderst.

mfg
MArtin


----------



## feederbrassen (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*



kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Ist eine Feeder Montage fängiger als nur eine Pose?


Kann man so nicht sagen.dazu gibt es zu unterschiedliche Posen und auch Feedermontagen.


kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Was für Futterkörbe/Futter würdet ihr für den Einstieg denn empfehlen? (gerade so ne Sorglospackung um mal schnell für ein paar Stunden angeln zu gehen?)


Pauschal ,ohne dein Gewässer zu kennen? 30g Drahtkorb.
Ist für Stillwasser universell einsetzbar.Futter kanst du von Van den Eynde oder Sensas nehmen.Achte auf Feedermischungen.


kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> und was für Haken/Montage/Köder für den Haken?


Die Schlaufenmontage und je nach Fisch haken der Grössen 8- 16 mit ca.8o cm Vorfachlänge.


kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Dann Method oder normal?


Normal,ich konnte bis dato keine Vorteile des Methodfeedern enddecken.


kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> ☺ Hilfe! Und was für eine Rutenauflage benötigt man da?


Längen von 3,60m bis 3,90m für Stillwasser,Fließwasser ab 4m .


kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt letztens so eine ganz einfache geholt, reicht das? (Stock mit V am Ende)


#c ???


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*

Oh, nicht Rutenauflage... Meinte Rutenablage :-D Hab das vorhin mit dem Handy geschrieben, sorry! Als Rutenablage habe ich halt so n Metallstock mit V oben dran... Reicht das? 

Noch bez. Futter... Also der Feederkorb wird mit Feederfutter gefüllt. (Da kann man dann ja was zu hause bunkern). Was kommt dann vorne an den Haken? Gibts da auch evtl. schon fertige "Boiliartige" Pellets oder so? Finde es irgendwie praktisch, wenn man für eine Angelmethode alles zu Hause hat und dann nicht feststellen muss, dass man noch frische Maden holen sollte oder so... 

lg Kuhni


----------



## feederbrassen (6. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*



kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Oh, nicht Rutenauflage... Meinte Rutenablage :-D Hab das vorhin mit dem Handy geschrieben, sorry! Als Rutenablage habe ich halt so n Metallstock mit V oben dran... Reicht das?


Ja klar.



kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Noch bez. Futter... Also der Feederkorb wird mit Feederfutter gefüllt. (Da kann man dann ja was zu hause bunkern). Was kommt dann vorne an den Haken? Gibts da auch evtl. schon fertige "Boiliartige" Pellets oder so? Finde es irgendwie praktisch, wenn man für eine Angelmethode alles zu Hause hat und dann nicht feststellen muss, dass man noch frische Maden holen sollte oder so...
> 
> lg Kuhni


Da kannst du fast alles dranmachen .Am Haar z.b.
Miniboilies oder Pellets.Sonst die üblichen verdächtigen wie
Maden ,Caster,Würmer Mais usw..
Ins Futter gehören,wenn es fertig ist zum Schluss auch noch Maden  ,Caster etc..


----------



## thanatos (12. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps gesucht: Montagen auf (Speise-) Friedfische ohne vorheriges anfüttern etc.*

Bei unseren Seeen ist auch das Angeln mit der 6 m Kopfrute
 ganz erfolgreich auf Friedfische ,gerade Schleien sind weiter
 draußen gar nicht zu erwischen.Die Schnur ruhig etwas stärker als wie zum Wettkampf wählen  ,20 er Haupt und 15er Vorfach,Hakengröße sollte dem verwendeten Köder entsprechen.
 Ankommen-anfüttern mit eingeweichtem Brot,gequetschten Kartoffeln oder sonstigem und dann den Angelplatz einrichten,wenn du damit fertig bist sind in der Regel schon die Fische da.Ganz wichtig dabei "stille sitzen"!!!!!
 Schließt eine zweite Angel ja nicht aus ,ob du nun mit
 Futterkorb oder Pose angelst -????;+ probiere es aus.
 Deine V-Ablage ist absolut ausreichend.


----------

